# Faller AMS slothead



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm here a few days and I'm amazed by all the great looking layouts you all have in the US. :thumbsup:
So much excellent work, so much killer layouts....

As told in my 'new member introduction' I'm a collector of 1960s Faller Kits and Faller AMS, living in Holland.

With my two boys (11 and 12 of age) I'm in the process of designing our Faller AMS layout. We have tons of AMS tracks and Faller buiding kits (most of those are very rare).

I have seen here lots of ideas to borrow. 

Here are some photos of our modest Faller (AMS) collection.
(Unfortunately I can't use a photo host in my first 5 post, so for now only little thumbnails).

I keep posting the progress of our AMS lyout if that's okay.

Best regards,
Marco


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Marco,
Welcome , I love the Faller kit cars, Mario from Germany help me get some , sure he will be posting here soon. And i have the go cart set, think its for track scenery?
Is Faller still in business?
Have fun with your boys, post pictures of progress.
SJJ


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi SJJ, 

Thanks for your interest ! :thumbsup:
Yes, the Faller company is still in business. 
But they stopped with their AMS slot car system in 1984. 

Nowadays there are still many die hard AMS fans in Europe. 
And a Faller AMS club in Sweden (where I'm a proud member of, even though I'm a Dutchman).

Faller has now a digital slotless HO car system in their program, even with a working GPS system (Faller Car System Digital 3.0). But that's far too modern for me ! I only fancy and collecting the old skool Faller stuff, not older than 1980. In other words, only the stuff that was designed by Hermann Faller, one of the two founders of the Faller company. 

Best regards,
Marco


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you for sharing, Marco!
I LOVE this Faller stuff.
Please keep the pics coming!


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are some more pics of our Faller AMS and Faller Kits, all 50 years old. 

Love it when I have all the original papers, like the inspection sheets with production date, the decals, instruction papers... 

I allways try to find two of each kit, and then build one for our layout and keep one original boxed for collectors purposes.

Best regards,
Marco









*Faller AMS Starter set '4000' from 1964.*









*Faller AMS Starter set '4001' from 1964*.









*Faller Kit B-921 'City Gate' from 1965. *









*Faller Kit B-928 'Modern bank' from 1966.*









*The original inspection sheet of B-928 kit is stamped with date: April 1, 1966
(66 04 01)* 









*Faller kit B-4916 'ADAC Roadside service point' from 1964.*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool stuff!!! I personally liked the direction Faller took, as opposed to the way Aurora did things. Once the "racing" factor became apparent, Aurora pretty much went in that direction and left the train guys in the dust. Faller embrace the racing concept, but still kept the train guys relatively happy too. I'm one of the old school types. I don't race at all.


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi all, 

With my two boys (age 11 and 12) I finally start building our FALLER AMS ‘Tuckaway’ raceway so we can unleash our inner speed demons. 
We don’t have room for a large permanent layout (we already have a Marklin train layout), so our slot layout is just a sturdy frame with a plate on it, that we can store vertical behind a closet when not in use. If we want to race we put the thing on the table in the room of my boys, or on the table in our garden. We can set it up in only a few minutes. The layout fits in our car so we can even transport it to the school of my boys, or to a slot show. 

We're going to secure the roadparts by screws, but the buildings stay loose and are stored when not in use in home made cardboard boxes. 

We use only Faller AMS tracks and 1960’s Faller buildings that we have collected the last years. 

We already build the framework. A lot of sawing for the joints, but we are quit happy with the result. I and my crew are working hard to get the circuit ready for our first race season. There is still a lot of scenery work to be done.

I show you the first photos of our effort. All comments are welcome.

Greetings from Holland, :wave:
Marco + kids


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice.
the wood work is a pretty good idea.
looks like hours of fun will be raced.


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Alpink ! 

Today I purchased another super classic 1960s Faller kit; B-4907, the BP grandstand. I've been looking for this kit for quit some time, because I would like to have the Faller 49XX series complete.

For those who like Faller history: 
The B-4907 kit was in the Faller program from 1963 to 1973.
The kit made her first comeback in Faller catalog 1977/78, to disappear again in 1984.

In 2006 the kit made her second comeback, but now in changed colors and item number '141071' for the Faller Go-Kart slot cars that were in the Faller Kermis-Carnival program. 

The B-4907 kit has many fantastic details and is probably one of the nicest H0 grandstands ever made. 

Being a decal freak I've already scanned the decals for the Decal Bank that I started some time ago with my friend Bo, the founder of the Faller AMS Club Sweden.

Regards,
Marco


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

How wonderful, Marco!
Thank you for taking the time to post all of this with the great pics!
Your wood skills are as impressive as your collection of
great Faller items! :thumbsup:

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No Marklin pictures?


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Regards from Holland, :wave:
Marco


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes Bill, I do have some model train pics too ! 
We have a nostalgia Marklin layout, I use only material produced in 1946 to 1960. The Marklin track that I use is from 1947 a.k.a. 'solid center rail track'. The (rare) T790 and TM800 steam loco's from 1950, the 3021(1) V200 diesel from 1957, the (rare) tinplate passenger coaches from 1946 and so on.

We are still working on the scenery. My boys like to play trains with there friends, while playing the boys always argue who should wear the red train cap this time, Hahaha. But my daughter (22 of age) (the blond girl in the pics) thinks it is all a bit stupid. 

Of course I also have some Faller AMS slotcars on our Marklin layout. 
The guy with the glasses is me.

Regards from Holland,
Marco


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice set up there mister. Thanks for sharing with the pictures.


Rob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx for sharing Marco! It always gives me the "Jones" to unpack my layout.

My collection is the next generation "M" track with the center stud contact. I also have the V200.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

great stuff you have there marco , I collect faller slotcars too and some track and buildings.......... do you know mark moerman from Holland ..I lot a lot of my faller stuff from him years ago ...
keep up the good work !! jim


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Jim,

Great that there is an other Faller collector on the forum ! :thumbsup:

Do you have a Faller thread here ? Are you collecting unbuilt Faller kits too ?

I don't know Mark Moerman personally, I've never met him, but I have seen one of his ebay auctions in the past. 

Greetings from Holland, :wave:
Marco


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

*faller stuff*

I have some faller push car kits . and lots of slot cars and trucks.
most of the buildings are houses that my mom and me built back in 1967 or 68....... my sister sent us lots of houses from faller in 1967 when she was in Germany..my mom had bought most of the buildings and stuff that were in the 67 catalog, we had went to Germany for vacation to see my sister that year..
I usto buy lots of faller cars and trucks and some track from mark moerman years ago when they were pretty cheep.. I usto get a box of stuff from him every month..... now its not that ez to find good prices on the cars n trucks....


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Jim, 

Yes you are right, Faller cars and trucks can now be (very) expensive, unbuilt building kits as well. €150 / $200 for an unbuilt 1960s kit is not uncommon. (I hope my wife does not read that)
Nowadays the best Faller car deals are on German ebay (ebay.de).

Can I do you a favor with some digital (scanned) 1960s Faller catalogs (PDF files) ? Of course free.

Best regards,
Marco


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

hi marco 
you will know this car ,im shure
I made a resin body of a trabant 600 panel wagon for tjet chassis..
you can see it on my ebay stuff 60chevyjim
I have been looking at real trabant 500 and 600 wagons on german ebay
just for a big toy to modifie...I like the body style of the 600 wagons..
I can buy a wagon pretty cheep but the shipping would be, too much $$$
for me right now...


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Jim, 
I've sent some Faller catalogs and booklets, some in German and some English. Hope you like those. It is never a good idea to post your email address publicly on a forum, sooner or later it is found by spambots and then you get bombarded with spam crab. Better remove it.
I will take a look at your Trabant. :thumbsup:

Best regards,
Marco


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

*Movie Petrol station.*

Hi all, 

I made a video of my favorite Faller model; the cafe petrol station. As you can see I customized it a little for HobbyTalk. 






B-215 has a special flat motor hidden in the roof, that spins a company symbol. B-214 and B-4914 are not motorized.

B-4914 was in the Faller program from 1963 to 1973 and B-214 / B-215 from 1961 to 1979. 

I really enjoy restoring these old models. When I see the petrol station on a swap meet I buy it, no matter if the model is badly damaged or parts are missing. Out of 2 or 3 poor one's I can often make 1 good model. I also collect the unbuilt kits as well as the motors. 

Hope you like the movie and pics.

Best regards from Holland,
Marco


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

those are really cool
thanx for sharing


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

cool buildings marco I want to find one ....no motor needed.
.i finaly got a used hotel café.. the one that sticks out over the track.. mark moerman usto use one in his ebay adds when I bought a lot of faller cars from him


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I just received a mail from John (SJJ) to have a look at this threat. I am sitting here sweating at 37 degrees in the shade. Oh sorry, i forgot to mention that I am in Egypt on a diving trip. 
Great collection you got there Marco, although I got most of the buildings by now mainly already build form. A few I have still in kit form but the going prices for them Keeper them out of range for me. 

Maybe I am able to post a few pics from collection.

Mario


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

@Jim, 
That must be Faller B-4921: the Sport Hotel ! 
It was in the Faller program from 1963 to 1969. 
An unbuilt B-4921 kit is very rare and very hard to find.
I paid € 200 ( $ 260 ) for the one on the pics below.
It is very cool to run the cars under the overhang of the Hotel.
I need to check shipping to the U.S., maybe I can send you a petrol station ?

@Mario
It is great to see another Faller enthusiast / collector here ! 
Two weeks ago I sent a request to the webmaster if we can get a subforum for slot car accessories (like these kits and so on on) on the HT slot car forum, but unfortunately I never received an answer.
Enjoy your diving trip ! 

@Alpink
Thanks ! 

Best regards,
Marco


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Although i do not want to appear a wisecrack but did you notice that the car on on the cover of kit 4916 in front of the building is an Atlas Chevy impala?

And the building on the cover of box 4907 is actually the prototype. 

So far my five cent.

Before i finish, did i mentione that it is really hot here in Egypt.

Regards guys

Mario


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Marco, just discovered this thread so keep posting. Faller really made some great vehicles & buildings! Very cleaver accessories, water foutain with pump & railway crossing track with operating gates, so thanks for sharing & will keep viewing. ..RL


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Mario, you are quite right about the Atlas Chevrolet Impala on the box of kit B-4816 (the ADAC roadside service point). :thumbsup:
The reason for this is that Faller only had two cars ready when the first photos for the AMS boxes were taken 50 years ago: the Mercedes 220 and Opel Kapitan. The Faller brothers couldn't use this same two cars on every box, so they purchased some cars from US manufacturers, of course also to spy on the construction of those cars. 
I have this B-4916 kit in my collection too.

Regards from Holland,
Marco


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

hi marco my motel is like the kit you show , but I bought a used assembled one cheap around $25 , and in shipping it came a little bit disassembled but still a realy cool building..
the adac is another one that mark moerman used in his ebay adds too..:wave:


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I remember as kid seeing the "sporthotel" and the "ADAC" service point (which is actually the abbreviation for a/the german automobile club) for thr first time that I was taken aback by the cheek of Faller in rejuvenating to existing kits.
The hotel is the train station "Lindenthal" slightly different colors, a new base and a sporthotel sign. The service point is as well a station turned slotcar building. So when you already had those for your train lay-out you didn't want to buy the same again. You felt a bit ripped-off.
As a consequence at the time I got myself only the real race buildings i.e. grandstand, pit stop, Dunlop tower and Shell tower.

What I always like with Faller was their attention for detail e.g. base stands same height as track, little joiner to connect them to the track or signs which came with kits to be placed in little holes on side of the tracks.

Mario


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

foxkilo said:


> I just received a mail from John (SJJ) to have a look at this threat. I am sitting here sweating at 37 degrees in the shade.
> 
> Mario,
> I knew you were away, not to get in on a Faller tread. We were just talking yesterday has anyone tested Faller advanced arms Vrs. Aurora, i also here Faller`s springs were good?
> ...


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

John are kidding?

98.6 is hot and as the body has to get rid of the surplus energy in form of heat, the only way is cooling by sweating.

No diving pictures this time. My camera drowned in its housing. It is gone to meet its maker. 

OT I had brilliant dive to wreck called Thistlegorm which was sunk by us naughty germans in 41 in the gulf of Suez. Look it up on Wiki or youtube ( nice films there).

Mario:wave:


----------

